# help with aggressive male cockatiel



## flem (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a male and female cockatiel both of which are about two and half years old. They have been together for nearly two years and have gotten along beautifully. They are in a large cage, have the proper diet, and get 10 to 12 hours of sleep. Over the last couple of weeks, our male has become increasingly aggressive. He started biting some and now the biting has become vicious. He also is acting increasingly aggressive towards the female, but only when we are in the room with him. We let them out of the cage regularly, but have a tendency not to do so lately because of his biting. He has always been friendly and perched on our finger and flies to us when we call him, but everything has changed drastically lately. Their wings are not clipped, which I fear is a mistake, and I will gladly get them clipped if it will help stop the aggressiveness. We also happened upon them mating the other day. Could it be sexual frustration? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it could very well be sexual frustration. Some males get violent if they aren't allowed to mate and have a nest box. You said that they get between 10 and 12 hours of sleep a day. Ideally they should have 13 if you want to stifle breeding behavior. I don't think clipping him would have any impact on his behavior towards his mate. I would separate them for now because it will take about a week to calm him down with longer nights. Also when you put them back together he should go back in the cage where she stays. Do it the other way around and you will have territorial issues to deal with.


----------



## flem (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I failed to mention there is a nest box in the cage, which he has been working on and arranging for a few days now, and with us only giving them 10 to 12 hours sleep, I realize we are promoting breeding. We actually were attempting to breed, but if it causing this type of behavior, I'm beginning to second guess whether or not we should be doing this. His aggressive behavior, which I mentioned only began about two weeks ago, started about the time we introduced the nesting box. He also acts aggressively towards the female when I enter the room with him. This is what I find most unusual. There is also a loud squawking, only when I am in the room that just started within the last few days. It is a sound I have not heard before, and is clearly one of anger. Any more advice?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah.....I think that is it. I haven't bred tiels but I think I read somewhere in Bea's thread about her Bailee becoming very aggressive. Bea will be along later, I'm sure she will be able to help you out as well.


----------



## flem (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks, I hope bea can help.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If there are no eggs mabey it is time to take down the nest box, Iam sure Bea will be around soon.


----------

